# The Pride of Life



## Barnpreacher (Aug 2, 2008)

From Joel Beeke's _Overcoming the World_:



> ...faith battles against the pride of life. How prevalent such pride is in our hearts. As George Swinnock said, "Pride is the shirt of the soul put on first and put off last." The pride of life includes:
> 
> -*Pride in ourselves and our own accomplishments*. By nature we are filled with a desire for self-gratification and self-fulfillment. We live for ourselves, promoting our own wisdom and accomplishments.
> 
> ...



 - Convicting stuff.


----------

